# RewriteEngine ABER Adresszeile nicht ändern



## chris4712 (24. November 2005)

Abend!

Ich habe mich eben zum ersten Mal mit RewriteEngine bzw. .htaccess beschäftigt.
Klappt auch wunderbar.

Alle Eingaben in der Form www.domain.de/Links werden an www.domain.de/index.php5?Page=Links weitergereicht.

Was ich mich nun frage ist, wie ich es schaffe das in der Adresszeile weiterhin www.domain.de/Links stehen bleibt.
Bei mir wird es nämlich durch www.domain.de/index.php5?Page=Links ersetzt.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## won_gak (24. November 2005)

Hi,

die Adresszeile wird dann verändert, wenn es sich um ein "redirect" handelt. Sprich: du hast explizit "[R]" mit angegeben, oder du hast eine vollständige URL als Ziel angegeben.

Grüße


----------



## chris4712 (24. November 2005)

Also wenn ich das R weglassen würde, geht es Tatsache! Danke!
Aber nun werden die CSS Dateien und Bilder nicht mehr geladen.
Unter http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials225479.html&highlight=RewriteEngine+bilder steht das man das Problem behebt, in dem man R mit angibt.

Also entweder, oder

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase  /tcs
RewriteRule  ^Menu(.*)/(.*).html$ index.php5?Menu=$1&Page=$2 R,L]
RewriteRule  ^(.*).html$ index.php5?Page=$1 R,L]
```

Gruß


----------



## won_gak (24. November 2005)

```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
```
Diese Zeilen vor den Rewrite rules angeben. Das bewirkt, dass existierende Dateien (!-f) oder Verzeichnisse (!-d) ignoriert werden.


----------



## Gumbo (24. November 2005)

> Ich habe mich eben zum ersten Mal mit RewriteEngine bzw. .htaccess beschäftigt.


Rewrite-Engine oder einfach das Apache-Modul „mod_rewrite“ ist schon die richtige Wortwahl. Denn die „.htaccess“-Datei ist nur eine Möglichkeit, die Regeln zu notieren.


----------



## chris4712 (25. November 2005)

Leute, ihr seit *KLASSE!*
Es geht! DANKE!

Da ich eigentlich zwei Parameter übergeben muss, arbeite ich als Trenner mit der ~
Ist das OK?

Bsp: http://domain.de/Menu02.03~Der_Vorstand.html

Gruß

Christian


----------

